# So excited



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Just ordered Millie fleur D'uccle eggs (12) can't wait


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay, congrats! Pm'd you.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful birds. Great choice!


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

I think they r very beautiful too


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I can't wait for the super cute pics that will be getting posted in the future!


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

I will definitely post pics, can't wait


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats!! How exciting! Nothing better than getting that early morning call from the post office to pick up your babies! Beautiful breed by the way! You must be so excited! Please post lots of pictures!! Can't get enough chick pics!! Congratulations!! They will be here before you know it!! I'm excited for you! Very beautiful!


----------

